# ROHM PCT Tabs



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Just got a tub of this from my source, what's your thoughts on this guys?


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Pictures


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

3 weeks in me self seem to do the job very depressing times though


----------



## LardyLad (Nov 14, 2010)

I used them along time ago, some people seem to get on ok with them others not so great. My personal opinion is for the little extra money its better to buy the products individually, you'l get a higher, cleaner dose of each chemical and i find my recovery time to be alot quicker etc


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> 3 weeks in me self seem to do the job very depressing times though


how are you recovering, is this causing you depression?



LardyLad said:


> I used them along time ago, some people seem to get on ok with them others not so great. My personal opinion is for the little extra money its better to buy the products individually, you'l get a higher, cleaner dose of each chemical and i find my recovery time to be alot quicker etc


i picked them up cheap so thought id give them a go, still feeling to get pharma grade pct meds tho. just trying to get peoples views on the stuff


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ye they have caused depression I get it off the clomid I think Feel like I've made full recovery though

Me pal that takes them gets no sides atall off it different for everyone I suppose


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Had them a while back and they worked pretty well after a dianabol only cycle, seemed to recover quite quickly


----------



## findog (Apr 22, 2012)

I ive used em on my last cycle and they did the job!! Mine are different to them, i get the 4 a day ROHM Pct Tabs, 120 in a tub, just got another to finish my cycle im on now!


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

They work for me every time although getting boners all day can be a bit annoying


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

have they changed PCT tubs again? I thought only ROHM naps came in the style tub u have, and all the other orals in the bigger tubs?

if they are legit then everyone i know whos used them as rated them highly. When the day comes i finally come off juice these would be what id use, and a shed load of hcg lol.

PCT tubs should be same as these.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Has anyone had the pct caps consume 2 a day instead off 4 I found these a bit better tbh


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Ricky12345 said:


> Has anyone had the pct caps consume 2 a day instead off 4 I found these a bit better tbh


yeah they would be the older caps. ROHM are pressing all the orals now so no more caps.

new tabs look tiny, but do the job well.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Ricky12345 said:


> Ye they have caused depression I get it off the clomid I think Feel like I've made full recovery though
> 
> Me pal that takes them gets no sides atall off it different for everyone I suppose


I suffer from anxiety and they made mine worse tho i think it was the clomid in them.I have heard others saying they loved the rohms pcts with no issues.


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> have they changed PCT tubs again? I thought only ROHM naps came in the style tub u have, and all the other orals in the bigger tubs?
> 
> if they are legit then everyone i know whos used them as rated them highly. When the day comes i finally come off juice these would be what id use, and a shed load of hcg lol.
> 
> PCT tubs should be same as these.


i trust my source so im assuming they are genuine, i think the only way il knwo is to try them out but i did hear about all ROHM orals to come in the bigger tubs.



Ricky12345 said:


> Has anyone had the pct caps consume 2 a day instead off 4 I found these a bit better tbh


do you know what is contained in each tabs? says consume 4 a day on my tub, just wondering whats in them



majormuscle said:


> They work for me every time although getting boners all day can be a bit annoying


ive never had an issue with have random boners, the more the merrier :tongue:



BigTrev said:


> I suffer from anxiety and they made mine worse tho i think it was the clomid in them.I have heard others saying they loved the rohms pcts with no issues.


yeah ive heard some good stuff about these pills thats why i thought id give em a try.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

rippeddown said:


> do you know what is contained in each tabs? says consume 4 a day on my tub, just wondering whats in them


The old ones were reported to contain 100mg in total ingredients....

20MG Tamoxifen/Nolva

25MG Proviron

50MG Clomid

5mg? PT141 - Boosts sex drive etc

Guessing that's been split somehow if it hasn't been revised for the new tabs.


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Just opened the tub the pills are really really small circular shape. Will try get a picture tmro. Sound right?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

rippeddown said:


> Just opened the tub the pills are really really small circular shape. Will try get a picture tmro. Sound right?


Yes mate white aswell


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Hartman said:


> The old ones were reported to contain 100mg in total ingredients....
> 
> 20MG Tamoxifen/Nolva
> 
> ...


ok thats interesting, any way of finding out what these tablets would contain?



Ricky12345 said:


> Yes mate white aswell


yep white, normally i used to take my pct meds just before bed, would it be alright just to take 4 of these before i sleep?


----------



## Ericsangling (Nov 12, 2011)

Has anyone seen these supplied in blue caps before?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not to sure mate I normaly pop 2 in the moring then 2 at night


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey mate no need to be doing 4 of these a day even tho it states that.One in the morning and one at night is plenty


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Never seen these myself. Used the older styled packaging. They were very good too. Came in white caps and then phased over to blue after a while. Not seen this type tho. As others said you can pick up individual meds for the extra few quid. Albeit might find it hard to source pt141 in powder form.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

rippeddown said:


> ok thats interesting, any way of finding out what these tablets would contain?
> 
> Well no one was ever that sure what the old ones did have in them 100% I think.... Guess the only way would be to try and contact Rohm...





Ericsangling said:


> Has anyone seen these supplied in blue caps before?


I heard the older ones were blue caps for a while - mine were white caps, but ug labs change things sometimes depending on what equipment - supplies are available to them etc


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Hey mate no need to be doing 4 of these a day even tho it states that.One in the morning and one at night is plenty


Do you know what each tab contains?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've use these in the cap version with the wider tubs. I prefer them to separate pharma meds. I get chronic depression with pharma Clomid at any dose. With the ROHM caps I recover just as well but without any noticable sides.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

rippeddown said:


> Pictures


These are the new style tabs, GTG.. Don't know if the ingrediants are the same, can always find out.


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> These are the new style tabs, GTG.. Don't know if the ingrediants are the same, can always find out.


could you find out bud? very curious what each tab contains.


----------



## Girdles (Oct 22, 2012)

Thats the information given for the 4 a day tub advertised elsewhere.

Hope that helps.

*Details: * 20mg Nolvadex

50MG Clomid

25mg Proviron

PT141 Sex Hormone/ Testosterone Booster


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Girdles said:


> Thats the information given for the 4 a day tub advertised elsewhere.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


I think im going to give these a try for my pct. on the tub shown in the pictures it shows 30mg per tab, so the above amounts cant be accurate? Otherwise it would be 100mg per tab wouldnt it?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

gymrat2712 said:


> I think im going to give these a try for my pct. on the tub shown in the pictures it shows 30mg per tab, so the above amounts cant be accurate? Otherwise it would be 100mg per tab wouldnt it?


Maybe all 4 added up matches them dosages


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Had them a while back and they worked pretty well after a dianabol only cycle, seemed to recover quite quickly


I don't even know how you can tell you have recovered... The symptoms of low-test surely wouldn't even be prevalent for a few months?


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> I don't even know how you can tell you have recovered... The symptoms of low-test surely wouldn't even be prevalent for a few months?


Some physical symptoms yes.... Usually I go by my mood, libido ect as well. Some of it may very well be placebo effects, ie - I know I'm taking something that is helping me recover so I don't feel the symptoms of low test. But I diddnt lose a lot of what I gained so must have been magic happening somewhere!


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Maybe all 4 added up matches them dosages


Possibly, although 4 tabs at 30mg is 120mg per day not 100. It seems they do the job though so i will give them a whirl when i come off, whenever that may be lol


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Some physical symptoms yes.... Usually I go by my mood, libido ect as well. Some of it may very well be placebo effects, ie - I know I'm taking something that is helping me recover so I don't feel the symptoms of low test. But I diddnt lose a lot of what I gained so must have been magic happening somewhere!


Not saying you didn't recover, lots of guys recover without just fine without even PCT. Just don't think you can know until you get bloods.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> Not saying you didn't recover, lots of guys recover without just fine without even PCT. Just don't think you can know until you get bloods.


Agree with you 100% mate....


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I just lie to myself and say I've recovered and beileve it so I can jump back on


----------



## pdoubleg (Apr 2, 2013)

So its just 4 of these a day for 30 days and PCT pretty much done? Will be using 1000iu of HCG per week during a 500mg test only cycle for around 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

pdoubleg said:


> So its just 4 of these a day for 30 days and PCT pretty much done? Will be using 1000iu of HCG per week during a 500mg test only cycle for around 12-16 weeks.


Yes mate blast away enjoy


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> I just lie to myself and say I've recovered and beileve it so I can jump back on


Lol, Ricky you mad c unt!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol, Ricky you mad c unt!


Lol makes me feel better mate


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> Lol makes me feel better mate


Hey! Don't under estimate the power of the mind mate


----------

